# Shipping insulin



## Jin (Jul 9, 2018)

Want to run some next cycle. No source in country. Would need to order from Europe. ships unrefrigerated and I understand it can degrade pretty quickly as such. 

Anyone have any any experience receiving insulin sent unrefrigerated? I plan on waiting until November or December to order so the weather is colder. Europe to Japan is a hell of a distance.


----------



## PeterT (Jul 9, 2018)

Have you considered ordering from other countries, not Europe?


----------



## Jin (Jul 9, 2018)

PeterT said:


> Have you considered ordering from other countries, not Europe?



I don't have another source that is closer.


----------



## motown1002 (Jul 9, 2018)

Jin,

I did exactly what you are asking about.  I asked the source the same question and he told me that the limited amount of time in transit would have no effect.  Mine came in and was good.  No issues.  I think you are fine.

MT


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 9, 2018)

Slin is good around 30 days after refrigeration.....


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 9, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> Slin is good around 30 days after refrigeration.....



So idiots shipping slin with dry ice and making it look like they are shipping bombs are just risking security for no reason?

Bunch of geniuses out there haha......


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 9, 2018)

Not so, those who ship it on ice is simply allowing the end user the ability to store it in the freezer for a future use.  Shipping without ice means the end user is under the gun to use it as soon as its received....





DieYoungStrong said:


> So idiots shipping slin with dry ice and making it look like they are shipping bombs are just risking security for no reason?
> 
> Bunch of geniuses out there haha......


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 10, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> Not so, those who ship it on ice is simply allowing the end user the ability to store it in the freezer for a future use.  Shipping without ice means the end user is under the gun to use it as soon as its received....



Gotcha. No experience with slin here...


----------



## Hurt (Jul 10, 2018)

Stupid question here but I’ve never run slin and am also considering for my next (Jin our next cycles are sounding very similar) - in the states, can I just go to the pharmacy and purchase it OTC or do I need a script? I know there’s Humalin and Humalog and the differences, etc but I have no clue as to the process for actually getting it...don’t think this qualifies as ‘source talk’ but if so mods feel free to destroy this


----------



## motown1002 (Jul 10, 2018)

You can go to any pharmacy and ask for novalog and they will give it to you.  After you pay of course.  No script needed.  Its just not the fast acting stuff.  I used it in a pinch.


----------



## Hurt (Jul 10, 2018)

motown1002 said:


> You can go to any pharmacy and ask for novalog and they will give it to you.  After you pay of course.  No script needed.  Its just not the fast acting stuff.  I used it in a pinch.



So for the fast acting stuff is a script required? Thanks for the info!


----------



## motown1002 (Jul 10, 2018)

Yes.  But.....  I got some without a script.    Just took a little time to arrive.


----------

